# Samsung S5 sotware update



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just been prompted to update to lollipop but my phone says device storage full although I have 1.2 gb of free space and 12gb on sd card, I have tried to move some apps from device to sd card but device wont allow it. Iam stumped.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

sorry i cant shed any light on it either just trying the update myself


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

No prompts to update mine yet, on Three network.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I had this issue I managed to download CCleaner, analyse then checked everything, clicked clean and then restarted, clicked update and boom it downloaded done.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Has the SD card been 'mounted'?

I have the S4 mini so it'll be a similar setup.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep SD card has been mounted, absolutely stumped.p.s. its on Vodafone.The actual software download is complete it just wont install as it says device storage is full even though ive got 1.4 gb available.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't you transfer other things like music and photos from the phone on to the memory card to free up space?

I think all apps have to be installed on the phone's memory.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Can't you transfer other things like music and photos from the phone on to the memory card to free up space?
> 
> I think all apps have to be installed on the phone's memory.


Kerr , ive moved all music,photos etc to SD, it seems to be all the pre installed apps and operating guff that's in phone memory.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Kerr , ive moved all music,photos etc to SD, it seems to be all the pre installed apps and operating guff that's in phone memory.


Can't be. I've got the same phone but with a 32GB card.

My phone says 4.2GB for the operating system , 2.3GB is applications, 7.12GB music, 47MB photos and videos, 67mb downloads all on the phone memory leaving 1.13GB.

I'm not sure how much of the 2.3GB is applications I can't remove, but I can obviously free up well over 7GB removing just my music.

Have you got tons of downloads stored on your phone taking up memory?

My 32GB card has 1.2GB left.

Go to apps>settings>storage to see where all your storage is getting used. To be using that much storage you have a lot on your phone somewhere.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kerr, under storage tab ive got system memory >4.3gb
used space >8.97gb when opening this tab it tells me apps 8.97 gb on which ive moved the ones to sd I can.
cached data >6.36 mb
misc files > 1.43gb
available space >1.43gb

All downloads photos music etc on card and theres 14.43gb left on card.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

What Lolipop version is it I have had 5.0.1 for a few months now


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can you do it via a laptop like apple phones


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm just doing my update now.

Dragged my music folder from my phone on to my laptop and currently downloading. Straightforward so far......


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

As said previously it has downloaded but it wont install.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I've downloaded it and it installed fine for me some strange changes but overall make the s5 look alot better and has sped it up performance wise


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Are you able to screenshot any of the messages here OP to see if I can help further?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Are you able to screenshot any of the messages here OP to see if I can help further?


I am in the process of a factory reset ,will let you know how I get on.cheers.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine worked fine last night, only problem I now have is the network (giffgaff) is displayed top left of the screen usually where my email, message notifications are. So now to see if I have any messages I can't just touch a button to wake up the screen I have to unlock it. Can't find a way of getting rid of it yet.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> Mine worked fine last night, only problem I now have is the network (giffgaff) is displayed top left of the screen usually where my email, message notifications are. So now to see if I have any messages I can't just touch a button to wake up the screen I have to unlock it. Can't find a way of getting rid of it yet.


i just updated mine today after seeing the update here and now ive got the same problem. unless you unlock the phone you dont know if you have any missed calls etc.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

STUOOBY said:


> i just updated mine today after seeing the update here and now ive got the same problem. unless you unlock the phone you dont know if you have any missed calls etc.


Yep that's exactly my problem too


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Downloaded Lolipop via Kies 3

All it seems to have done is made it lag on mine, Been in contact with Samsung they recommenced i do a restore, Never had such issues with any other phone in the past :/


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Done the factory restore and then update and install,all ok so far,spoke to Vodafone and they told me there has been a few glitches with this update and Samsung are working to release an update for the update. Happy days.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

After using the s5 with the new update for a couple of days I have to say I don't like it


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just updated my M8 to lollipop and it seems ok, no quicker or cleverer.
just gotta get used to the drop down settings menu now.
The onscreen notifications look better though although it did mess up chrome in as much as i couldnt toggle between pages as easy but a change in settings sorted that out and back to normal...


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Is it just me? But I am finding my phone more sluggish since the lollipop update... things like opening gallery seems to take longer and judders almost.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

MA3RC said:


> Is it just me? But I am finding my phone more sluggish since the lollipop update... things like opening gallery seems to take longer and judders almost.


Same here, Was a rather snappy phone on Kit Kat


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I didn't get any new icons on mine


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm disappointed there's no flashlight shortcut in notifications as well


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

MA3RC said:


> I'm disappointed there's no flashlight shortcut in notifications as well


There is. If you open the app then close it. It comes up


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

J306TD said:


> There is. If you open the app then close it. It comes up


I don't get you?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

MA3RC said:


> I don't get you?


Open the flashlight app. Turn it on then off. Press the home button and lock it. It comes up then on the lock screen


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Lollipop isn't a great release by Samsung for the S5. I stuck to KK 4.4.2 as a custom Rom. 

Personally I've never taken the manufacturer updates and as soon as a new phone arrives, I gain Root Access remove the bloatware to free storage and then go on XDA-Developers for a custom Rom, they run far faster, better battery and better to modify. 

Presently I'm using Omega Rom V13, I can speed up and slow down the cpu's, reduce or increase core voltage and add custom themes etc. 

Steve


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Is there a way to revert back to Kit Kat using Kies 3 ?

Phone is only a month old so don't want to do anything that might void the warranty.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Just updated my M8 to lollipop and it seems ok, no quicker or cleverer.
> just gotta get used to the drop down settings menu now.
> The onscreen notifications look better though although it did mess up chrome in as much as i couldnt toggle between pages as easy but a change in settings sorted that out and back to normal...


That annoyed me on my s5, like it would ever make it more convenient for tabs to be with your open apps . It's not the worse update that's been released, but hardly any different.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Samciv said:


> That annoyed me on my s5, like it would ever make it more convenient for tabs to be with your open apps . It's not the worse update that's been released, but hardly any different.


I've changed mine back to the old way, its in chrome settings


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah I've done it buddy cheers. 😊


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Just updated mine to lollypop.....anyone else getting an alert message all the time saying an application requires an update - requested by Google Play Services??

All my apps are up to date, but I can't get rid of the message :-/


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

cant believe they have removed silent mode wtf!


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> cant believe they have removed silent mode wtf!


Yep that feature was used on a daily basis, Wish I hadn't (downgraded) the S5 now, There no way of upgrading to Kit Kat then ?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I dont know if there is i woul do it, theres a mode called interuptions where you set silent mode and notifications but if you put it on silent your alarm isnt supposed to wkr according to news articles which is annoying when twitter are emailing you at 3 in the morning


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> cant believe they have removed silent mode wtf!


Just noticed this too....no silent mode, just vibrate or sound


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not liking it much either. It looks a bit too basic for my liking and I'm finding little niggles too often. 

The default music player isn't as good anymore either. The display is not as good as the song title is now squeezed into a little box and has to scroll. 

I'll give it another few weeks to see if my opinion changes, but early door I don't like it.


----------

